# Characters in video games you love



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 16, 2021)

Pretty simple topic, but it has a lot of potential.

From all the video games you've played, what characters really caught your admiration, and caused you to love them, either emotionally, or through gameplay.

One example for me was Mordecai from Borderlands. I love lots of the games characters, but he was the first I picked in the genre. When I first got the original game, me and my brother played it together. I wanted the sniper class, and I wasn't only satisfied with his skills, but also his personality. He had a bit of an attitude, much like a savant marksman, and used his falconry with his pet alien bird to attack people. He had a couple of abilities that granted him health regeneration for survivability, which is not common for sniper classes. It allowed me to be more daring with him, and join my brother in battle without worrying about taking damage.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 16, 2021)

Snake from Metal Gear Solid. Consistently interesting in most games that he is in, fun characters arcs, and with a ton of charisma to boot.


----------



## Punji (Apr 16, 2021)

Sly Cooper has always been a favourite character of mine. (And has no relation to being a raccoon I swear )

Athletic and acrobatic, with charm and a quick wit. It's always funny when Sly shoots a stinging remark at the villain of each episode only to swing on hooks and flip through the air and beat them half to death with a curvy stick. Or how he plays off Carmelita and all his witty and charming responses to her and how he inevitably plays her like a fool.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 16, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Snake from Metal Gear Solid. Consistently interesting in most games that he is in, fun characters arcs, and with a ton of charisma to boot.


I did play as him a bit and I had a lot of fun. It was cool balancing stealth with lethalness in the middle of an opps mission,  as well as missions that focused on his personal struggles and past.



Punji said:


> Sly Cooper has always been a favourite character of mine. (And has no relation to being a raccoon I swear )
> 
> Athletic and acrobatic, with charm and a quick wit. It's always funny when Sly shoots a stinging remark at the villain of each episode only to swing on hooks and flip through the air and beat them half to death with a curvy stick. Or how he plays off Carmelita and all his witty and charming responses to her and how he inevitably plays her like a fool.


This was a favorite of me and my brother. I played the first one back on playstation 2. He had such a sexy charming voice, and I loved learning about his history and skills as I progressed through the game.

Also, Clockwerks voice is pretty spooky. Was more than I was expecting for a villain in a kid targeted game.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 17, 2021)

GARRUS VAKARIAN MY SWEET SPACE HUSBANDO

first sign I was biromantic tbh


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

when the gun is a character


----------



## Kinare (Apr 18, 2021)

Two that stick out in my mind immediately are Terra and Gau from Final Fantasy 6.
- Terra I resonate a lot with. Forced to be what she wasn't, heccin sad backstory, then finding her true self thanks to help of her friends. Having a few things in common with her, I felt a special bond.
- Gau because he wild animal mans and his personality is silly and he's overall just a really enjoyable character with a unique mechanic to boot.

Otherwise, there's Batman. Batman is the hots. I definitely don't just play the Arkham games to ninja around as a smexy batboi who is also my favorite superhero, no sir.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 18, 2021)

The characters that are misunderstood by their own fans and labelled as 'edgelords'...particularly Cloud and Shadow. I found both of them to have realistic and relatable story arcs. And they're both totally badass — I think that's the part everyone can agree on.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 19, 2021)

I was gonna draw up a giant list but... I think I'm more into my own OCs now.


----------



## Yazoht (Apr 20, 2021)

Garrett, from the Thief series.

Great voice, with just the right amount of contempt when making sassy remarks (to himself) toward the guards and nobles.
The games don't explore his morality too much and don't paint him as a valiant hero,  but there's enough there to get the gist that he's not the worst dude.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 20, 2021)

Heather in Silent Hill.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 29, 2021)

Vaati from The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap


----------



## Erix (Apr 29, 2021)

Cloud Final Fantasy 7 and Sora from Kingdom Hearts.

Cloud just seems like a cool badass character to me (not to mention his appearance looks fucking sick)

I just like Sora’s bubbly, kind personality! I guess he gets some extra bias points from me cuz I’ve known him ever since my childhood so.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 29, 2021)

Spyro. I don't need to really explain why. He's Spyro. Most of us love the little purple derggy.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2021)

Dogmeat


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2021)

Shaundi from saints row series was always hilariously sarcastic.


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 29, 2021)

*ORI*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 29, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Shaundi from saints row series was always hilariously sarcastic.


We talking young Shaundi or old Shaundi? SR4 even treats them as separate characters.


----------



## Mambi (Apr 29, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> We talking young Shaundi or old Shaundi? SR4 even treats them as separate characters.


Young ("fun") Shaundi, of course. _<grin>_


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 29, 2021)

*SIDOROVICH*.
Bring him cans and he'll be happy.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

i-

nah it's a little complicated.

blah blah oppression mechanic blah.

basically a lesser you as the greater can chose to oppress but if you don't etc.


----------



## Xitheon (May 8, 2021)

The Scout from Team Fortress 2. (I think his real name is Jeremy, but I call him Scout.) I had a crush on him back in 2011 but I forgot about him until I watched the animated short "Expiration Date." He's a dumb jock but he's fun and kinda cute 






Nick from Left 4 Dead 2 is my guardian angel. He's such a snarky wise guy I can't help but love him. He gets all the best lines in the game.






(Four Nicks. I guess that's why they call it "Fournickation", am I right? No? God I'm so fucking witty.)


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 8, 2021)

Adler from call of duty cold war!


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

i just like playing as ferals


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

villains that realize their mistakes half way through rather than just being deceived by someone else into working for the villains.


----------



## Magnolua (Jun 1, 2021)

Is it ok to not have one? I love all characters from all games and apps that pay to play games, lol. Falling in love with the character from a video game, is the same as falling in love with a character from a movie or a novel. Suppose if I were to pick a character from a game that is John from GTA vice city. Has anyone played it? Or am I the only one who has been born before 2000 in this thread? Btw what was the name of the second douche bag from GTA? Idk why, but I hated working with him. He'd always fail the missions!


----------



## Volta (Jun 3, 2021)

solaire from dark souls... i just think he's neat ok
also that he is a very interesting character but i'm not going to start rambling about that or it could take a while. : D


----------



## MatchaDog (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaaaaasic answer but Serana from Skyrim. Even if she just complained the whole time I became very fond of that LOL. Whenever I make a new save and try to have a new follower it never lasts very long.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 4, 2021)

Ticker from _Warframe_ is an absolute treasure. 

Honorable mention to Zack Fair from the _Final Fantasy 7_ continuity: The man might be thick as molasses (_mentally_: Hold your "This is a skeleton" memes) at times, but I can't think of many other characters in a game who canonically go out of their way to drag a vegetative friend across _multiple continents_ over a _span of months_ taking care of them all the while (presumably doing _everything_ that entails), explicitly are careful in helping them move / setting them down even when it comes at immediate personal risk to their self, and make explicit mention that they're fine continuing to take care of them (regardless of if they make no visible improvements) indefinitely... all without any sort of blood connection, long-winded past history, or any of that.


----------



## Raever (Jun 22, 2021)

*
 Neku Sakuraba* from _The World Ends With You_ (DS). 
I've played the game at least five times over since the first time I picked it up at a gamestop as an eleven year old kid - 
and I still love seeing him grow from this isolated teenager to someone who welcomes people and cares for his friends.

* Morrigan* from _Dragon Age: Origins_ is an honorable mention as well. DA:O was my first real rpg 
if we don't count Pokemon, and Morrigan was the first ever character I went out of my way to romance and spoil throughout the game. 
Her witty banter, sarcastic attitude, and unique fondness for the MC is just to die for. Literally.


----------



## Lenago (Jun 22, 2021)

Hahaha can i say Mario?
I just love playing his games and just hearing his happy "Wahoo! Let-a go!" Always makes me smile


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 28, 2021)

I just love this motherfucker. What a cool dude.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 28, 2021)

Sarah Kerrigan / Queen of Blades
From StarCraft and SC2.
(Unfortunately, any of her official illustrations and models are kinda questionable upon NSFW issues, so.. no pictures Ow<☆)



Spoiler



Kerrigan got separated from her family because of her inborn ability, became a brainwashed agent... ((elipsis))..She stays loyal until she's been trashed by her leader A.Mengsk (although there's a consequence, no one is the complete bad guy between the two), and that she gets infested and transformed into another form just for another great power(The Overmind)'s own goal--kinda fits my past.
I feel extra attached to her than any characters I had seen by far, that her entire life was controlled by each beings/groups to the point she doesn't have her own way of life. Got toyed around for the superiors/superpowers' own goals..

Welp, that's only until the SC2:HotS. ((elipsis between the last part)) Kerrigan gets to discover herself and the world around her, decides her own fate as story unfolds.
(Many parts here and there are not included as there're too many)
I feel like that's totally me! While it could be somewhat too late to change as I won't ever live my past all over again focusing on my own ego, at least I know myself and the surroundings better and am trying to pave my own way now. UwU

Well, empathy shall be doing the job here! >p<


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 28, 2021)

I AM THE E.G.G.M.A.N






I like Eggman because he is determined, he has been way more successful in the past, and unlike Bowser he has technologies that are beyond the heroes.


----------



## Mambi (Jul 4, 2021)

CoffeeCat_ said:


> 2B



or not 2B, *that*...is the question.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 4, 2021)

Chloe from Life Is Strange is one of my all time favorite characters ever, I love that game to death so so much. Also Asriel from Undertale!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

Joshua Graham, his story is crazy and you cannot even have him as a companion until the near end of the DLC because he destroys whatever is in his path. Plus, I have a soft spot for former bad guys who try to redeem themselves.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Joshua Graham, his story is crazy and you cannot even have him as a companion until the near end of the DLC because he destroys whatever is in his path. Plus, I have a soft spot for former bad guys who try to redeem themselves.


Literally just started this last night sHHHH don't spoil it~


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Literally just started this last night sHHHH don't spoil it~



Right, oddly enough I've always done Old World Blues first, and I've realized that's a bad idea. XD


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jul 5, 2021)

The homie. Braindead as shit, but fun and teaches good defense.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 9, 2021)

Daud from dishonoured, best side character ever. Way better and more interesting then Corvo or Emily.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 10, 2021)

Morte from Planescape: Torment


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 11, 2021)

— Ruv (Friday Night Funkin Mid-Fight Masses mod)
— Secily Iopara and Endari Vernir (Snowbound Blood)
— Tyzias Entykk and Bronya Ursama (Hiveswap Friendsim)
— Natsuki and Sayori (Doki Doki Literature Club)
— Shizune Hakamichi (Katawa Shoujo)
— Arizona (Them Fightin‘ Herds)
— Miss Fortune and Valentine (Skullgirls)
— Countless species of Pokemon


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

Graham is a new addition.

Not really for dating religious dudes but damn I would make an exception for him. He's definitely not the sorry-ass man sitting on his butt all day, whining about how I won't convert to his religion, kinda guy.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 11, 2021)

I dunno why but Father Grigori is my favourite Half-life 2 character. He's a crazy Russian priest/badass zombie slayer, what's not to love?

Fun fact: Rasputin's first name was Grigori.






(Sorry, I couldn't resist. Oh, those Russians...)


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Graham is a new addition.
> 
> Not really for dating religious dudes but damn I would make an exception for him. He's definitely not the sorry-ass man sitting on his butt all day, whining about how I won't convert to his religion, kinda guy.


Joshua Graham is one of Sawyer's better characters.  He's a Prodigal Son story, so the framework for him is rather old and well-established, but the characterization "flesh" around those bones is what makes him work.


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Jul 13, 2021)

I would definitely have to say Victor Saltzpyre from the Warhammer: Vermintide series, he always cracks me up with his banter with the others and constantly screaming about sigmar. Also who could forget about his dream to become a steam tank!


----------



## Sven Solitude (Sep 20, 2021)

Definitely the fish furries from Breath of the Wild! Sidon and Mipha. <3 Both of them have the traits I love the most. Mipha is very kind, loving and caring. And Sidon is very positive and always have a smile for us. *o*


----------



## Baalf (Sep 25, 2021)

That is a tough one. There are a lot of characters in video games that I like, even ones that I really like... but love? I  mean, I know that isn't literal, but still.



Spoiler






free img hosting



I guess I really do have a soft spot for Guntz. In this day and age, there really aren't that many characters like him, since most games now just have humans, humanoids and nothing else. How many games that you play as a Giant, muscle-bound armadillo? In the past decade or so? None. Back then? We had two options. Shining Force, which had this adorable guy...



Spoiler






free img hosting



...or Breath of Fire 2, which had this guy, and both of them are badass in their own way. I know I say this a lot, but I really miss when game could have a more diverse roster of character and didn't need every character to look human because "they're relatable."



Spoiler






free img hosting



Frankley, I just really like my monster tanks. Those always tended to be my favorite characters visually. They're always so badass and fun to watch oh, and I don't care if they have limited backstory in personality, I just really like their design. For me, it's all about the design of a character. Are they cool? Do they have a likeable design? That sort of stuff. If your design is boring, that makes it a lot harder for me to like your character.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

Heisenberg is a beast.


----------



## DemonHazardDeer (Oct 3, 2021)

Vivi from Final Fantasy 9! he's the best!


----------

